# Drug traffic on Indian reservations



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://www.judicialwatch.org/blog/2016/ ... afficking/

So an Indian reservation locks out the border patrol. Sounds to me like they know about the drugs going through their reservation, and are getting a kick back. I think sanctuary reservations and sanctuary cities should loose all federal funding.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Blame the treaty of 187?? Whenever, Plainsman! I didn't make those rules our forefathers drew up the treaties back then. We whiteys used to be able to change them willy hilly back then whenever we discovered something the Induans had and we wanted! Ther Black Hills and its gold is but one example! But no more, so DEAL WITH IT!
Not being a legal scholar I admit I know nothing about the intricacies of Indian/White Reservation law! But you abviously do, so educate us! How do we change these old laws nowadays Bruce, or are you just telling us to hate those Redskins? (Not the Washington kind). 
I don't like those laws either, 99% of us whiteys don't! 
How about all the drug dealing in Downtown Bismarck and downtown Fargo, and.......Off topic, but Stenhjems idea of encouraging more treatment, PREVENTION (a foreign word with Republicans whe. Dealing with Health Problems, LOL) makes a lot of sense. Haven't looked carefully at Bergums ideas yet.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This isn't a racist thing HH. I don't care what race they are if they are protecting drug smugglers they should loose all federal funding. The sanctuary cities I talked about have nothing to do with race do they. Why do some people always see things through racial glasses?


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

No argument there, Plainsman! However, I'm sure the legal people on every level have hashed it out and I suspect there's not much we can do about it. Like netting in Minnesota, etc. All goes back to treaties signed way back.
I have a legal question....If something is decided at the Supreme Court of the US, does their decision apply on Indian Reserves, or are they considered legal "foreign countries" say like Canada or Mexico? Or do they need separate treaties and agreements, etc. ?
Just curious....It always seems that some laws apply, others don't. I know ZERO about Native American Law.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I believe the FBI handles most of the serious stuff on the reservations. Live next to one so am well aware drug trafficking has become an epidemic there. About a year ago a whole household was murdered. Forget how many I think four people. Don't hear much about it on local news as the Feds step in right away and seems hush-hush. Have a law enforcement friend that said they double-crossed a Mexican gang and they were dealt with because of it. The last thing you want to do is dis the cartel, even if your in the sticks in ND along the Canadian border. Haven't heard anything since will have to ask my friend what happened with the investigation.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> No argument there, Plainsman! However, I'm sure the legal people on every level have hashed it out and I suspect there's not much we can do about it. Like netting in Minnesota, etc. All goes back to treaties signed way back.
> I have a legal question....If something is decided at the Supreme Court of the US, does their decision apply on Indian Reserves, or are they considered legal "foreign countries" say like Canada or Mexico? Or do they need separate treaties and agreements, etc. ?
> Just curious....It always seems that some laws apply, others don't. I know ZERO about Native American Law.


Your right the legal aspects. I do have an idea. Build the fence and leave the smart a$$es on the Mexican side.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

They are considered "sovereign nations"


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

striped1 said:


> They are considered "sovereign nations"


I know, I grew up on one. That doesn't mean you can't build a fence leaving them on the Mexican side. As a matter of fact if they are a sovereign nation then we should require a visa for them to enter the United States. Start treating them like any other country.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

So you post check points on every road coming out of the reservation. Not necessarily to catch the drug traffic because they will just avoid the roads, but to pressure the tribe into letting you back in. I can only imagine how many DUIs they could get with the residents coming and going from the reservation not to mention other criminal activity. If they want to be a sovereign nation they can be treated the same way they would as if they are crossing a national border.....


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes, it must be complicated than simply the Sovereign Nation thing. Sounds like yth4ryt make their own rules for some things, not other things, different laws apply here and there. Also, a reserve lik Standing Rock is ch4ckerboarded with private non Indian land, with different hinting wildlife, aces due rules here and there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Habitat Hugger said:


> Yes, it must be complicated than simply the Sovereign Nation thing. Sounds like yth4ryt make their own rules for some things, not other things, different laws apply here and there. Also, a reserve lik Standing Rock is ch4ckerboarded with private non Indian land, with different hinting wildlife, aces due rules here and there.


Confusing places those res. I spent my younger years on the Spirit Lake res. As far as I am concerned they are an old method that demeans people and keeps them down today. People that dislike native Americans are not their greatest enemy. The greatest enemy are people that like them. There greatest ally are those that can understand the depression that can be associated with them and convince them to allow job creations, and also convince them not to raise reservation taxes so high that businesses move off the reservation and leave them with nothing again.


----------



## adibitar69 (Aug 8, 2016)

nowadays corruptions are increasing day by day. Due to this all the youth member are addicted with this bad habits. It can be stop if all are stand together to against about this.


----------



## walleyecandy (Aug 6, 2012)

Is it at all confusing to anyone why indians are on the reservation? History proved that they cannot function in society by a set of laws.

Some were good honest people -they were soon assimilated into society. Quickly.

The bad were poor military planners and were severely out gunned.... Not learning very quickly, they were soon not an issue. Nobody ever talks about the 100s and 1000s of settlers that were raped, tortured, and robbed....

If the indians could have blended into society -I have no doubt they would have. But they couldn't then-and most can't now. Maybe most is an overstatement -but like Muslims, the few ruin it for the rest.

What business would want to operate on the reservation? Besides bars and pawn shops. They have a proven track record of not wanting to work... Drunks... Drugs.... Theft... Don't believe me? Go onto the reservation and leave money in your vehicle or keys in the ignition. ...see how long a decent vehicle lasts. At minimum, your gas tank will be empty.

I've had equipment stolen, gas tank drained, and my buddy had his pickup and boat stolen -luckily the drunk indian only drove it to the next bar! Luckily.

The treaties that were signed were very specific in the rules the indians were required to adhere to:
Assimilate 
No drugs 
No alcohol 
Remain peaceful 
No weapons

Well, they violated every one of them... But we continue to give them welfare and tax free land or casinos. Don't forget gill nets! That was there native right....150 hp motors, spotlights, gill nets, yep! Saw it on a cave wall...

I don't hate all indians. Not even close- some are decent people. But just like certain lazy entitled blacks, white teenage trustfund brats, gangbanger mexicans, and radical muslims-I have the right to dislike anyone I wish. And anyone who doesn't agree with me has the right to say their opinions. Doesn't mean I care! Haha. If I haven't been banned yet- some of it must have the ring of truth to it!


----------

